# Bulges appearing on sprung stage



## DomLauria (May 1, 2013)

One of many items on my punch list for this new space that architects and the powers that be seem to be ignoring.

Might anyone know the cause of these bulges and if there is an easy repair option? They occur at a few random spots on stage, and have gotten a bit worse over time. They are not occurring near screw entry points.

Apologies for low rez iphone photo.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 1, 2013)

Do you have a detail of the floor system from slab up? And materials used? I assume this is not just a hardboard top that is erupting, but the underlayment and perhaps sub-structure as well?


----------



## DomLauria (May 1, 2013)

Concrete sub floor, unsure of the sprung system, i believe then plywood and then the tongue and groove maso top. Will report back once someone above me answers my continuous emails.


----------



## teqniqal (May 10, 2013)

The picture appears to show a single point penetration like something is trying to poke-up through the floor. Maybe some steel rebar or cracked concrete? Regardless of this being a new or old building, I would be quite concerned that the substructure is stable. If something has forced itself upwards this significantly, it is undoubtedly compromising the floor suspension, too, which would manifest itself as a 'non-sprung' area in the vicinity of the problem. The splintering of the top layer of hardboard (aka "Masonite") implies that the material may be a very soft version of hardboard and is not appropriate for stage construction anyway. Refer to the wiki link for more information about 'Masonite' classes.


----------



## JLNorthGA (May 11, 2013)

I've seen those defects in Masonite if there is a small piece of material present. The screw, debris or whatever fractures the Masonite.


----------



## Les (May 11, 2013)

Could also just be a screw, small rock, or similar object between the layer of ply and maso.


----------



## DomLauria (May 14, 2013)

Hoping that's all it is! The architects/building group hasn't turned the theatre over to us yet so I can't inspect, but with the school year coming to a close I imagine it will get addressed soon.


----------

